# in serious trouble



## jamesize (Mar 13, 2012)

Some how I have corrupt files>Ihave tried to clear my event log that does not work tried to empty recycle bin that does not work went to administrator event log to clear that does not work. I have done every thing that it says to dono the computer in the search section. can any one calland walk me through it please. my cell is <removed> thank you so much I am writing off my other laptop which is getting in trouble also. Jim Brown


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Jamesize and welcome to *TSF*!

Can i suggest you remove your Mobile Number from your post . 

Could you please provide us with the make and model of both laptops? I fear your laptops may be incompatible with Windows 8.

Have you tried running "SFC /SCANNOW" from a command prompt to check for courrupt files?.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

The Upgrade does store your previous version of Windows OS in "C:\Windows.old" so if it was unable to be fixed, find this "C:\Windows.old\Windows\Setup\Script\RE.CMD" Then find the BCDEDIT path that says "SystemRoot" and change it to \Windows.old\Windows and change the bootstrap to "\Windows.old\Windows\System32\Boot\winload.exe" Of course, this is if the problem cannot be fixed.


----------

